
The Founders’ Room at Panic Software - sanj
http://log.scifihifi.com/post/77528086/the-founders-room-at-panic-software-the-new
======
Shamiq
It says they have a hidden bar, but what's the point if you're just going to
store the alcohol on the floor anyway?

